# What Does A Gallon Of Gas Cost?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Each market is different. In your particular market, what does a gallon of regular unleaded gas cost?

As of right now, my area- $2.70


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

$3.40 /Regular


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Around $4.11 in San Franshitco.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

$4.96 in Vancouver, Canada. Which is why a lot of people go down South despite border waits for a fillup.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

$2.41 North Eastern MA. Holy crap, 2 responses are over $4 a gallon? I thought Canada used the metric system?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

We do, but I know I'm in the minority here so I converted for my Southern neighbours.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

2.58 in N. Ga.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> We do, but I know I'm in the minority here so I converted for my Southern neighbours.


LOL, thanks


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

$3.12 in Portland Oregon


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

$2.29 last night. Been fluctuating between $2.20 and $2.40 for the past few weeks. Quite the difference from early January when it was hovering around $1.50. 

DFW area, The Great State of Texas, of course.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> $2.29 last night. Been fluctuating between $2.20 and $2.40 for the past few weeks. Quite the difference from early January when it was hovering around $1.50.


Damn where you at?

It's from 2.89 to 3.20 here in Phoenix. Sucks ass.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

between $2.64 and $2.69 I fill at Costco, it's $2.49 there and Sam's which I also fill at occasionally.

Get the Gas Buddy App.

Lincoln, Ne


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I love it when people answer and don't mention where.

~2.59/gallon Regular in Milwaukee areas


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The Texan said:


> I love it when people answer and don't mention where.
> 
> ~2.59/gallon Regular in Milwaukee areas


There ya big bully!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Texan said:


> I love it when people answer and don't mention where.
> 
> ~2.59/gallon Regular in Milwaukee areas


What part of Mke is that because 4 stations I passed today were $2.84, and cheapest I found was $2.74. We haven't been at $2.59 in wks in my area of Mke County. Prices I listed are regular not premium.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Damn where you at?


DFW. Post edited.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

$2.45 in South Carolina after using Shell Fuel rewards, then $.30 per gallon towards shop your way points with Gas Buddy. Cost is up to $25 sometimes to go 550 miles in the Prius, still nothing to complain too loudly about.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$3.39 in Reno this morning.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Around $4.11 in San Franshitco.


San fran-feces- sh- ole



nash801 said:


> San fran-feces- sh- ole


Who ever voted for prop 6 gas tax f & u



TomTheAnt said:


> $2.29 last night. Been fluctuating between $2.20 and $2.40 for the past few weeks. Quite the difference from early January when it was hovering around $1.50.
> 
> DFW area, The Great State of Texas, of course.


$1.50? What?


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

2.59 - 2.69 - Albany, N.Y.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

$3.99 at Costco in San Diego.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

According to the GasBuddy app:


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Each market is different. In your particular market, what does a gallon of regular unleaded gas cost?
> 
> As of right now, my area- $2.70


Here a gallon costs driving 5 miles to pick up a rank smelling b.o. pax and driving them 3 blocks to work at taco hut.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

$2.63 New Rochelle NY.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

$2.64 Atlanta otp


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> Each market is different. In your particular market, what does a gallon of regular unleaded gas cost?
> 
> As of right now, my area- $2.70


In Pittsburgh, it averages $2.80 currently, but Pennsylvania has high taxes. Get filled up if you get a trip to East Liverpool or Dean Martin's hometown, gas taxes are like 30 cents a gallon cheaper in the Buckeye State.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Each market is different. In your particular market, what does a gallon of regular unleaded gas cost?
> 
> As of right now, my area- $2.70


Price of fuel is irrelevant, because our riders are truly priceless.
I am privileged to serve them no matter what the cost to fill my tank!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> What part of Mke is that because 4 stations I passed today were $2.84, and cheapest I found was $2.74. We haven't been at $2.59 in wks in my area of Mke County. Prices I listed are regular not premium.


So, you're in the Brew city too? You're right, just checked today. $2.74-$2.79 ish. Regular. My GSXR 1000 runs off premium gas ;-)

In fact, do you sit at the airport? I've tried it a few times, seem to do better around town, trying to go from ping to ping.


----------



## FreDi Huguenin (Dec 27, 2016)

it’s $0.29 cents in Venezuela. Hurry up before it drops more.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

$2.53 South Jersey...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Going up on a daily basis once again...  $2.29 a couple of days ago and last night Bucees was already up to $2.42.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Texan said:


> So, you're in the Brew city too? You're right, just checked today. $2.74-$2.79 ish. Regular. My GSXR 1000 runs off premium gas ;-)
> 
> In fact, do you sit at the airport? I've tried it a few times, seem to do better around town, trying to go from ping to ping.


Yep I'm in Brew City. I just started doing R/S with Lyft this week since been doing UE & other food gigs for years. Instead of stinky food, I'll take stinky pax,

I'm staying away from airport because I figured too many drivers their already. Plus I want to stay away from downtown because the street car is annoying, and I'd figure a lot of airport pickups are heading downtown.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> $2.29 last night. Been fluctuating between $2.20 and $2.40 for the past few weeks. Quite the difference from early January when it was hovering around $1.50.
> 
> DFW area, The Great State of Texas, of course.


Dfw is now $2.70/gallon. Fresh from the damn refinery.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

2.95 Northwest Indiana


----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

North Lake Tahoe, California = price gouge capital of America.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

DrSavelli said:


> North Lake Tahoe, California = price gouge capital of America.


Certain parts of LA too


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

A suburb of DC, going $2.60ish rn


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> $2.41 North Eastern MA. Holy crap, 2 responses are over $4 a gallon? I thought Canada used the metric system?


Canadians also know math.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Dfw is now $2.70/gallon. Fresh from the damn refinery.


$2.49 now at Bucees. Went up 20 cents in just a couple of days. :thumbdown: Saw $2.32 at Wal-Mart yesterday.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Vancouver, Canada, setting records. Hit $5.11 today.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Scranton/Wilkes-Barre PA : $2.95-$3.01


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Each market is different. In your particular market, what does a gallon of regular unleaded gas cost?
> 
> As of right now, my area- $2.70


I paid $3.89 yesterday. :frown:

Cali.


----------



## Joness (Apr 16, 2019)

2.95 in PA


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Each market is different. In your particular market, what does a gallon of regular unleaded gas cost?
> 
> As of right now, my area- $2.70


TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MUCH


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

5spdturbo said:


> 2.59 - 2.69 - Albany, N.Y.


Up to 2.79 now


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

2.8 NJ. 
Going up


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I paid $3.89 yesterday. :frown:
> 
> Cali.


Ouch!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

3.859 at Costco woodland hills. (Los Angeles, CA)


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

3.59 sw va more than a short ride with U/L


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

$2.65 to $2.81 in my area before any discounts.


----------

